# Pinsel werden nicht mehr geladen



## pepfi (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Ich kann seit einer woche Woche meine Pinsel im CS3 nicht mehr laden. Im Zielordner sind alle vorhanden. Bis vor einer Woche ging auch alles wunderbar...pinsel laden...Brush auswählen und los.
Ich habe nichts verändert und nun sagt Photoshop mir wenn ich Pinsel laden will, dass keien Dateien im Ordner, obwohl alle drin sind.

Hilfe 

vg


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

2 Ideen:

a) In den Pinsel-Einstellungen auf Pinsel zurücksetzen klicken.

b)
STRG + SHIFT + ALT drücken und halten, nachdem das Starticon geklickt wurde und solange halten, bis PS komplett geladen ist und darauf hinweist, das die Einstellungen "gelöscht" werden. 
(Post von Thomas Lindner)


----------



## pixelator (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Es kann nur am Pfad liegen.
Bei mir will Photoshop die Pinsel hier laden:
C:\Users\Punkt\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS4\Presets\Brushes

sie befinden sich aber hier:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS4\Presets\Brushes
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS4 (64 Bit)\Presets\Brushes

Gruß pixelator


----------



## JH-Images (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich weis jetzt nicht ganz genau was du meinst aber ich habe zwei Ideen was es sein könnte:

Wenn sie beim zeichnen nicht mehr angezeigt werden ist einfach die Feststelltaste an.


Sollte es aber so sein das du keine Pinsel mehr auswählen kannst dann würde ich dir empfehlen, wie DJTrancelight schon gesagt hat, beim starten des Programmes STRG + ALT + SHIFT zu halten. 

Sollte das aber IMMER NOCH NICHT funktioniert haben, musst du einfach alle Pinsel löschen und sie noch mal laden. 


Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

LG - - - JH Images


----------

